# Dateien (Musik&Bilder) werden beim Übertragen auf den NAS korrumpiert - was schafft Abhilfe?



## RubenPlinius (11. Dezember 2011)

hallo leute

ich habe folgendes problem

ich besitze den Medion Life NAS P89626
wenn ich auf diesen bilder und fotos kopiere, dann landet ein großteil dieser korrumpiert auf dem NAS
zb bei musik: einige files "skippen" auf den letzten 10 sekunden...das heißt, würde das lied bis 3:13 laufen, springt es bei hausnummer 3:04 bereits zum nächsten track
die original datei am pc weißt den fehler nicht auf (habe zuerst vermutet, dass itunes beim importieren der cd einen fehler gemacht hat)
bei bildern: die untere hälfte der bilder ist grau oder schwarz, also mit fehlerhafter information versehen

mit dokumenten habe ich es bisher nicht getestet

könnt ihr euch vorstellen woran das liegen kann?

mein netzwerk schaut so aus: (beim übertragen der daten)
pc -> per lan an router -> per lan an devolo avsmart+ 200mbit/s adapter -> per dlan ins wohnzimmer -> per lan an D-Link DGS-1005D/E switch -> per lan an NAS

kann da dazwischen eine fehlerquelle lauern?
bzw was ist wahrscheinlicher?
dass der NAS ein problem hat oder dass das dLan bzw der switch ein problem haben?

ich vermute den NAS, da er nicht der performance beste ist...3 GB bilder werden nur mit zwischen 1-3 mb/s übertragen
von daher kann ich mir vorstellen, dass er bald mal mit dem datenstrom überlastet sein könnte

was meint ihr?

wäre schade wenn eine komponente kaputt ist und schön wenn man es irgendwie richten könnte 

herzlichen dank im voraus!


----------



## RubenPlinius (12. Dezember 2011)

um das thema mal zu pushen und ein update zu liefern:

wenn ich den ftp client Filezilla verwende werden die daten korrekt übertragen
aber wie kann das sein?
wieso schiebt FZ die daten richtig rüber und der windows explorer nicht?
und ich muss noch testen ob ich zum lesen der daten ebenfalls den FZ brauch oder ob ich die daten unbeschädigt rüberziehen kann


----------



## wowa1976 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

Gleiches Problem habe ich gerade auch, mit mp3 habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert,
 aber wenn ich Bilder rüberschiebe haben Sie unten komische Streifen.
 Aber nur wenn ich mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig rüberschiebe, bei bis 5 Bilder kommen die in Ordnung an!!
Habe alles Mögliches ausprobiert: verschiedene Router, Rechner, wlan, LAN immer die gleiche Sch......

Bist du mittlerweile weiter gekommen? Würde mich sehr interessieren, überlege gerade die Festplatte zurück zugeben.


----------



## Resch (15. Dezember 2011)

Dann benutz weiter FZ. Ist der NAS als FTP Server eingerichtet? Vielleicht liegts am FTP Protokoll was der Explorer nicht richtig hin bekommt. Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn du in die Addressleiste vom Explorer ftp://NASipAdresse eingibst und es anschließend rüber schiebst?


----------



## RubenPlinius (16. Dezember 2011)

Resch schrieb:


> Dann benutz weiter FZ. Ist der NAS als FTP Server eingerichtet? Vielleicht liegts am FTP Protokoll was der Explorer nicht richtig hin bekommt. Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn du in die Addressleiste vom Explorer ftp://NASipAdresse eingibst und es anschließend rüber schiebst?



Ja meiner Meinung nach macht es einen Unterschied...immerhin hat man hier ein Produkt bezahlt udn das sollte out of the box so funktionieren wie es funktionieren soll
FZ wär theoretisch okay, aber mir geht es da bereits ums prinzip!

@wowa1976
Ja ich bin indirekt weitergekommen:
unter anderem hab ich bei Medion angerufen und die reden sich komplett auf den Virenscanner aus, was für mich eine nicht hinnehmbare ausrede ist
aber medion war immerhin so freundlich mir mitzuteilen, dass ich mich bei weiteren fragen an die technische hotline für 1,30€ die Minute wenden darf...

Naja aber tatsächlich bin ich ein bisschen weitergekommen, was zumindest die simplizität und sicherheit des transfers anbelangt:
ich hab mir jetzt TeraCopy installiert - bei dem kannst du auch einstellen dass es automatisch nach dem transfer einen checksummentest (oder sowas) macht...sprich es überprüft ob die dateien eh fehlerfrei übertragen wurden
das bedeutet zwar, dass ich zb einige gigabyte bilder in einer stunde übertragen habe - aber nochmal eine stunde warten musste bis TeraCopy die Dateien dann durchgecheckt hat
dafür kann ich mir jetzt sicher sein, dass soweit alles sicher übertragen wurde und außerdem kommt es mir vor, dass das kopieren und verschieben am PC selbst mit TeraCopy ebenfalls schneller von statten geht

aber ganz ehrlich bin ich von Medion enttäuscht
mit den notebooks war ich bisher sehr zufrieden, aber einen NAS würd ich nicht mehr von ihnen kaufen
im grunde find ich mich damit hab eine bissl teurere 1,5TB platte mit netzwerkanschluss gekauft zu haben xD
denn der Medienserver ist auch zum vergessen - du kannst nichtmal die option aktivieren, dass er automatisch nach freigegebenen formaten scanned, wenn du ein usb laufwerk ansteckst...


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Dezember 2011)

> Für ne Datensicherung taugt der allerdings nicht.
> 
> Warum nicht ?
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mal meine unbeantwortete Frage aus deinem ersten Thread :>.
Gibts ne Chance, dass du es zurückgeben kannst um dir richtige Hardware zu kaufen ?


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Dezember 2011)

naja es geht mir nicht um Datensicherheit per se - sondern einen konfortablen speicher zu haben - bei dem man nicht extra ständig die usb platte rauskramen muss, anhängen muss, verstauen muss...und auf die jeder im haushalt zugreifen kann

als wirkliche "sicherung" dienen sowieso seperate usb festplatten

und zurückgeben kommt für mich nicht in frage, weil ich nicht weiß wie ich auf der platte die daten unwiederbringlich löschen kann
am PC würde ich DBAN benützen, aber keine ahnung wie ich das auf der platte machen kann, nochdazu ist die xfs formatiert glaub ich


----------

